# FastFerment



## winesilly (Jan 3, 2015)

Is anyone using this for making wine. (FastFerment)

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dnIl3d2rpzw&feature=youtu.be[/ame]


----------



## winesilly (Jan 31, 2015)

I guess no one has used or is using it.


----------



## olusteebus (Jan 31, 2015)

I am sure someone has. It is sold by many vendors. It looks like a good idea to me. At a hundred bucks, it is kinda pricey for a fermenter but I think I would like to have a couple. I would still age in a carboy though.


----------



## crushday (Jan 6, 2019)

I actually use these awesome units exclusively and love them. I started my wine activity using the FastFerment conicals so I don't know any thing different. I've learned how to efficiently use them and have done well over 75 batches in my now five units (7.9G) and two 14G units.

Do you still have questions? It's been a while since you posted this...


----------



## JBP (May 4, 2019)

I just came into possession of an unused FastFerment (7.9g) - any thoughts or advice about using this versus standard fermentation bucket/carboy process? Worth setting up?


----------



## crushday (May 4, 2019)

Worth setting up? Definitely. I’ll buy it from you if you don’t choose to use it. I have 7 and all work great.


----------



## JBP (May 4, 2019)

Spent some time reading previous posts on this - comments somewhat neutral, not overwhelming. Curious what you consider the advantages of the system for wine? Or just that it works and there is always value in another fermentor (which is, oh, so true!)?


----------



## crushday (May 4, 2019)

The real value in the FF is you don’t do any racking. Primary and secondary are in the same fermenter. You can add your clearing agents and everything goes to the collection ball. In most cases, you only empty the collection ball once. Differences are a super bold red, ie Amarone, that throws a bunch of sediment normallly.

You should give it a try. PM me if you want my phone number as I can talk you through it.


----------



## Keith5 (May 7, 2019)

I bought used FF and I learned:
Take razor knife and gently cut off anything extending from threads where it was molded together and along the top of each piece where they meet f screwed together.
Screw and unscrew each connector 15x tp groove threads together.
go buy the blue plumbers tape(not the cheap white stuff), 
Buy food grade waterproof lube, like keg lube from LHBS.

Wrap blue tape 2x around threads, in the correct direction.
Smear a reasonable amount of lube over heads and squeeze so tape conforms to threads.

Done correctly, I’ve ad no leaks in 3 batches. Keith


----------



## gsf77 (Jul 29, 2019)

George Burgin said:


> I actually use these awesome units exclusively and love them



I've read some reviews on this. A lot of folks dearly love it but of course I have some concerns about the negative comments. Mainly leaks and bad valves. Can you recommend a vendor and not violate any forum rules? thanks


----------



## crushday (Jul 29, 2019)

@gsf77 To be fair, I have had to replace a lid once, a collection ball once and a valve once. Not bad considering I use 7 units pretty much full time. The least expensive that I found as far as a vender is the company has free shipping they call Prime.

If you pull the trigger, make sure you test a FULL fermentor of water before adding your must. You want the full hydrostatic pressure so fill the thing with water to reveal any leaks.


----------



## DoctorCAD (Jul 29, 2019)

I use a BrewDemon, a clear 8 gallon conical fermenter similar to the FastFerment. It works great.


----------



## tdaddy4444 (Aug 21, 2019)

DoctorCAD said:


> I use a BrewDemon, a clear 8 gallon conical fermenter similar to the FastFerment. It works great.



DoctorCAD, I've been finding quite a few of your conical results in Google... I'd like to get your perspective on a few things. I'm coming into a Flex conical from Spike Brewing. What I'm wondering is, are you racking at all for long term aging/storage? It's a very similar setup to a BrewDemon with no outlet for Lees... I'm just curious as to your process, I'm debating if I should invest in some glass fermenters for long term aging or how you overcome not being able to drain the lees off... I've debated selling it and going to a CF5 to drain lees but, I've read some naysayers who claim oxygen becomes a problem. If that's the case, I might as well stick with the Flex and rack off to carboys. Just wondering your perspective since it's very similar except for the plastic vs stainless element.


----------



## DoctorCAD (Aug 21, 2019)

I do rack to carboys after 6 weeks or so in the conical, but that is mostly due to my space constraints.
I added a dump valve to the bottom threaded port of my conical so I can dump some of the lees. It works OK, but I wish it had a better way to dump.


----------

